# Frank Timko Wheel Puller



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally broke down and bought myself a real wheel puller, got tired of trying to do this the hard way. I must say, I'm quite impressed, it does a really good job and seems very well made. Two push pins are provided, one for motor axles/flywheels, and one for locomotive wheels. The lift pads are well done and slide in the frame. The reach is adjustable for a variety of sizes of wheels. All in all, this is a quality piece that is a nice addition to the toolbox if you have to pull wheels of any kind.

The puller is $39.95, and shipping was $7.15 for Priority Mail.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

How about the price?????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Price, we don't need no stinkin' price! 

OK, I updated the original post. 

Price is no object when you need the tool, right?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

True about price is no object. The main problem is his website is very sparse with tools, prices, etc.. That was my main reason for asking for a price. I have read many posts with regard to the Timko wheel puller, and it does look like a well made tool, that should last a long time, and do the correct job. Guess I am going to have to order one myself, as I have been doing the "Donkey Way" myself, and with some frustration.

Thanks John for the update......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I plopped it on the workbench and yanked a flywheel off in about 30 seconds, I'm sold! I was doing it with a real kludge before using my drill press as a press to push the axle out, very clunky!

There is very little on the Timko website, this wheel puller is nowhere to be seen. However, after hearing several people singing it's praises, I decided to try one. You just have to call him.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got mine today too. I emailed him on Sunday, he replied on Monday and I called to confirm that I wanted one. He said he had a few orders and had to make some more so I wasn’t expecting it so soon.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

teledoc said:


> How about the price?????


Good tools are an investment. Within reason, price is no object.

Once upon a time, I got a really cheap ratchet and socket set. After rounding off the inside of several sockets, the ratchet handle broke when I was trying to free a stubborn nut. I was lucky thst i only skinned my knuckles. Suddenly, that ratchet and 36 sockets for $10 didn't seem like succh a great buy any more.

Now, I never hesitate to spend the money to get a good quality tool.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> Good tools are an investment. Within reason, price is no object.
> 
> Once upon a time, I got a really cheap ratchet and socket set. After rounding off the inside of several sockets, the ratchet handle broke when I was trying to free a stubborn nut. I was lucky thst i only skinned my knuckles. Suddenly, that ratchet and 36 sockets for $10 didn't seem like succh a great buy any more.
> 
> Now, I never hesitate to spend the money to get a good quality tool.


I have always told my son: Don't skimp on tools! Spend the money and get good ones. Your first trip to the emergency room is going to cost you a lot more than good tools will!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I used it to adjust wheel spacing on a bunch of hoppers this morning. Only took a few minutes for each truck. A lot easier, faster and more precise than the crude method I used before.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It is a nice piece, I'm glad I finally broke down and bought one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You do need something like that when working on an engine worth more than $39.95.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Even when working on a hopper worth $18. Having a nice tool makes the job so much more enjoyable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> You do need something like that when working on an engine worth more than $39.95.


I forgot the audience here, my bad.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Just a breadcrumb for others looking for this Timco X100 wheel puller. It's listed in a couple places but sold out. Will keep an eye out and update this if I find something.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Email or call Frank Timko. The phone number and email address are on his site. Here's a link.
http://timkorepairdepot.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, call Frank direct and you'll get what you need.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

For those of you that don't want , or need, such a large one [read HO or N gauge], you can go on that auction site and get radio control flywheel pullers for 10 to 20 dollars also, work basically the same, just smaller ..


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, call Frank direct and you'll get what you need.


EPILOG: Yup. He makes them on demand.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For smaller sized jobs, I do have one of those smaller flywheel pullers, but for the "big" stuff, I have the Timko puller.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think the radio control flywheel pullers have that kind [O gauge] capacity ?? dunno ?? Might have to go that Timko route for the bigger stuff ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct, I use the small wheel puller for... small wheels and gears.


----------

